# Flasher



## killerbees

Ik probeer een rapnummer te vertalen (ik doe echt alles om te oefenen ) en ik ben dit woord tegengekomen.

 (Ik twijfel dat een waarschuwingsteken nodig is maar voor de veiligheid...)

Context:
_A:Ze vindt me lekker
A:Hij rolt met Yes-R
B:Is hij ook een *flasher/flesher*?
A:Bitch, je kan vertrekken
_
In het Engels is een _flasher_ o.a. een potloodventer, een richtingaanwijzer, of een soort visuitrusting maar een richtingaanwijzer was niet de bedoelde betekenis, denk ik. Opzoekingswerk in het Nederlands levert weinig meer dan flitser, "iets dat flitst", en een dorpje in North Dakota dat 285 inwoners telt. Kennen jullie dit woord?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Hi Killerbees.

*Tof wat je aan het doen bent.*

A *"Flasher" *in Dutch is a person who exposes him or, although unusual I guess, herself. 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## jazyk

> A *"Flasher" *in Dutch is a person who exposes him or, although unusual I guess, herself.


In Dutch?  http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/flasher Number 5


----------



## NewtonCircus

jazyk said:


> In Dutch?  http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/flasher Number 5


 
Inderdaad. Ik ken spijtig genoeg weeral de geografische verspreiding niet, maar ik kan wel bevestigen dat dit woord zeker niet nieuw is en waarschijnlijk ook niet (meer) als "slang" kan bestempeld worden. Mijn moeder gebruikte dit woord zelfs .



killerbees said:


> Ik probeer een rapnummer te vertalen (ik doe echt alles om te oefenen ) en ik ben dit woord tegengekomen.
> 
> (Ik twijfel *of* een waarschuwingsteken nodig is*,* maar voor de veiligheid...)
> 
> Context:
> _A:Ze vindt me lekker_
> _A:Hij rolt met Yes-R_
> _B:Is hij ook een *flasher/flesher*?_
> _A:Bitch, je kan vertrekken_
> 
> In het Engels is een _flasher_ o.a. een potloodventer *(archaic, Hmmm, je bedoelt natuurlijk een "potlootventer" ...een beetje traag vandaag)*, een richtingaanwijzer, of een soort visuitrusting maar een richtingaanwijzer was niet de bedoelde betekenis, denk ik. Opzoekingswerk in het Nederlands levert weinig meer dan flitser, "iets dat flitst", en een dorpje in North Dakota dat 285 inwoners telt *op*. Kennen jullie dit woord?
> 
> *Proficiat! 9/10 Meester Herman *


 

*"Bitch"* wordt eveneens gebruikt in het Nederlands, maar naar mening niet meer in de orginele Engelse betekenis. Een bitch verwijst naar een ietwat assertieve, aantrekkelijke en welbespraakte vrouw die haar mannetje weet te staan. TV ster Rachel Ray past misschien het schoentje.

Groetjes,

Herman


----------



## HKK

Ik ben niet echt overtuigd van 'exhibitionist' als betekenis van flasher. Ik dacht meteen aan 'iemand die zich gek gedraagt alsof hij onder invloed van drugs is'... En als je het in een rap gebruikt waarschijnlijk 'in a good way'  Maar ik claim geen diepe kennis van Marokkaans-Hollands raplingo!


----------



## Lopes

_Flashen_ is hetzelfde als 'iemand voor de gek houden' en heeft in deze context niets te maken met exhibitionisme of iemand die zich losbandig gedraagt. De 'Yes-R' die in dit stukje genoemd wordt gebruikt(e) vaak in zijn teksten de zin "Yes-R de chickies flasher", oftewel een _player, _om in hetzelfde register te blijven  

Wat betreft het woord _bitch_, volgens mij heeft dat juist wel vooral dezelfde betekenis als in het Engels. 

Maar belangrijker, killerbees, zoek _asjeblieft_ wat betere muziek...


----------



## killerbees

NewtonCircus said:


> (Ik twijfel *of* een waarschuwingsteken nodig is*,* maar voor de veiligheid...)



Bedankt alweer voor de hulp en de correcties, Herman. Maar ik maak keer op keer dezelfde fout en ik vraag me af _of _ik ervan zal leren.



Lopes said:


> _Flashen_ is hetzelfde als 'iemand voor de gek  houden' en heeft in deze context niets te maken met exhibitionisme of  iemand die zich losbandig gedraagt. De 'Yes-R' die in dit stukje genoemd  wordt gebruikt(e) vaak in zijn teksten de zin "Yes-R de chickies  flasher", oftewel een _player, _om in hetzelfde register te blijven  ...
> 
> ...Maar belangrijker, killerbees, zoek _alsjeblieft_ wat betere  muziek...



Nou ja, dat had ik toch van zo'n nummer moeten verwachten maar het creatieve gebruik van Engels in het Nederlands verrast me wel vaak. Dankjewel voor de oplossing en wat de muziek betreft wijt ik het aan de Nederlandse tendens om nummers in het Engels te schrijven .


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> _Flashen_ is hetzelfde als 'iemand voor de gek houden' en heeft in deze context niets te maken met exhibitionisme of iemand die zich losbandig gedraagt. De 'Yes-R' die in dit stukje genoemd wordt gebruikt(e) vaak in zijn teksten de zin "Yes-R de chickies flasher", oftewel een _player, _om in hetzelfde register te blijven
> 
> Wat betreft het woord _bitch_, volgens mij heeft dat juist wel vooral dezelfde betekenis als in het Engels.
> 
> Maar belangrijker, killerbees, zoek _asjeblieft_ wat betere muziek...


Euh? Spreekt die kerel Chinees? Ik denk niet dat er in Vlaanderen één levende ziel is die dit begrijpt. (Of word ik oud?)


----------



## Lopes

killerbees said:


> Nou ja, dat had ik toch van zo'n nummer moeten verwachten maar het creatieve gebruik van Engels in het Nederlands verrast me wel vaak. Dankjewel voor de oplossing en wat de muziek betreft wijt ik het aan de Nederlandse tendens om nummers in het Engels te schrijven .



Probeer Opgezwolle eens 



Peterdg said:


> Euh? Spreekt die kerel Chinees? Ik denk niet dat er in Vlaanderen één levende ziel is die dit begrijpt. (Of word ik oud?)



Bedoel je mij? Zit toch geen woord Chinees bij lijkt me. _Flashen _is al zo lang als ik me kan herinneren (Amsterdamse? Allochtone? Jongeren?) slang voor 'iemand voor de gek houden'. Misschien komt het woord 'flessen' met dezelfde betekenis je bekender voor?


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> Probeer Opgezwolle eens
> 
> 
> 
> Bedoel je mij? Zit toch geen woord Chinees bij lijkt me. _Flashen _is al zo lang als ik me kan herinneren (Amsterdamse? Allochtone? Jongeren?) slang voor 'iemand voor de gek houden'. Misschien komt het woord 'flessen' met dezelfde betekenis je bekender voor?


Nee, niet jij, die rapper

Flessen: ook volledig onbekend.


----------



## Lopes

Ah zo.. tja, ik word er ook niet vrolijk van, maar het kan nog veel erger


----------



## Dominiekske

Peterdg said:


> Euh? Spreekt die kerel Chinees? Ik denk niet dat er in Vlaanderen één levende ziel is die dit begrijpt. (Of word ik oud?)



Troost je, ik kom uit Amsterdam en ik snap er ook niks van. Ik ben verbaasd te lezen dat "flasher" blijkbaar een bekend woord is.


----------



## Lopes

Dominiekske said:


> Troost je, ik kom uit Amsterdam en ik snap er ook niks van. Ik ben verbaasd te lezen dat "flasher" blijkbaar een bekend woord is.



Ken je 'flashen' niet? Waar precies in Amsterdam kom je dan vandaan als ik vragen mag?


----------



## Dominiekske

Lopes said:


> Ken je 'flashen' niet? Waar precies in Amsterdam kom je dan vandaan als ik vragen mag?



Zuid-Oost nog wel! Maar later in Oud-Zuid, toen ben ik het misschien verleerd.


----------



## Lopes

Misschien dat je middelbare school er iets mee te maken had ja..


----------



## Dominiekske

Zou best kunnen: het kak-Barlaeus...


----------



## Lopes

Ja, dat verklaart een hoop..


----------



## Timidinho

Om even een extra bron te zijn: 'flashen' is inderdaad voor de gek houden/belazeren. 

Maar, 'voor de veiligheid' -> 'voor de zekerheid' zou ik zeggen.


----------



## jacquesvd

jazyk said:


> In Dutch?  http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/flasher Number 5


 
Zo'n 25 jaar geleden werden flashers (naaktlopers) hier te lande veelal flitsers of schichters genoemd. Alleen komt het fenomeen nog nauwelijks voor en is derhalve het woord in deze betekenis misschien in onbruik aan het vallen of zelfs al gevallen.


----------

